# Carving morels



## Chainsaw Master

I been lurking around here for awhile, I've learned lots of little tidbits on saw maintenance and sharpening, so I thought I'd share some pics of the last couple weeks production, getting ready for morel season in Michigan.


----------



## blackoak

Nice looking mushrooms. What type of wood do you use when carving them?


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Any softwood thats free and clean


----------



## vharrison2

What in the world is a morel?


----------



## Stumper

vharrison2 said:


> What in the world is a morel?




One of the worlds finest mushrooms.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Heres a pic of what they might look like when they're finished, these were made from the crotch of a white pine.


----------



## vharrison2

NIce job.


----------



## Fish

Up in Ohio, morel hunting is like a religon.


----------



## JimL

Fish said:


> Up in Ohio, morel hunting is like a religon.



I found my 1st one today. 

when i find more ill take a week off and go looking for them all week.


----------



## Trignog

Wow thats a great idea. Here in Connecticut there are tons of hippies (unfortunatly) and head shops that would love to decorate their grimey dorm rooms with those!


----------



## DarioMO

Chainsaw Master said:


> Heres a pic of what they might look like when they're finished, these were made from the crotch of a white pine.



Great job! 

But I like the bears better


----------



## Ax-man

That is some good work your doing there. Hope I am not being to nosy, care to share how much you charge for the morals, the finished ones. 

My inlaws were heavy into craft sales and would got to a show about every weekend. I would carve regular mushrooms about the size you are doing, the inlaws would take them to the shows and sell them, they never brought any back. Cactus was also popular for some reason. I would get about 10 bucks for the mushrooms, 25 to 30 bucks for the cactus, this was quite a few years ago. I made a big mushroom one time to go along with a bench I made from some logs, some jack--- stole it right from my front yard one night.

Carving is a good way to get rid of waste wood if you have the time, I was never any good at making animals, my eagles always looked like deranged chickens.

Takes talent to carve figures, looks like you have the knack for it.

Larry


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Larry
I sell them for $10 on the small ones, on up to $75 on the big ones, $200 on the triple set. I put them on consignment at a few stores, and do a couple morel festivals. I'm trying to get them all done, and leave me time to go morel hunting, its the best hunting season of the year. I make my living carving, so morel season is a shot in the arm after a slow winter.


----------



## Fish

The morels I sell, fit in a bong bowl, and I do not have to work the rest of the year.
Do not tell anyone. It is a good living.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet...http://***************/treehouse/images/smiles/aaf_shifty.gif


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Fish...........at the festivals I go to, the locals sell fresh morels for $25 - $35 a lb on the street corner.
I've heard stories of guys picking over 50 lbs in a day. If ya did that for a month or so, be a good living.


----------



## Fish

Actually the last post was not made by me, so I have reset my password.
Makes me wonder about maybe other posts.................................


----------



## chipper

Wow! That is some great work CM. My pop has a trout carved out of poplar I think and has it hangin in his shop. I think that someone up in Maine did it. This is something that I have wanted to try in my free time. Just to see if I could do it! I doubt it though. Keep up the good work!


----------

